
Chrome is silently performing antivirus scans on Windows - tonyztan
https://twitter.com/swagitda_/status/979477998142476289?s=19
======
tscs37
I guess that means I'll have to purge Chrome from my disk. I have an AV
preinstalled by MS I don't need another program shitting all over disk I/O.

